# DNR to offer lease rights at May 8, 2012 auction



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources (DNR) will offer state-owned oil and gas lease rights to more than 108,000 acres in 23 counties at a May 8, 2012 auction in Lansing. Oil and gas lease auctions routinely occur twice a year, once in the spring and once in the fall. Proceeds from state-owned mineral lease rights go toward the purchase of land for public use, the maintenance and upgrade of state and local parks, or the care of state fishery and wildlife habitat.

More...


----------

